#ubuntu-dz 2011-06-20
<oix> tshik !
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-18
<tshik> http://memegenerator.net/Angry-Linus :'D
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-19
<Lei00> Une video sympa
<Lei00> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0&feature=related
<Lei00> surtout a partir de 1:34
<BlueBird> Salam
<BlueBird> Y a quelqu'un ?
<BlueBird> J'ai besoin d'aide si c'est possible ! :/
<brahim13> salem
<Lei00_> Salem
<brahim13> tu va bien
<Tux-Tn> salam
<brahim13> dites moi les gars vous arrivez a vous connecter a votre compte windows live sous gnome 3
<Tux-Tn> tin
<Tux-Tn> windows live?
<Tux-Tn> ya des gens qui utilisent ça?
<brahim13> oui tu sais le compte msn
<brahim13> oui
<Tux-Tn> tu fais confiance à microsoft ?
<Tux-Tn> tu penses vraiment qu'en utilisant windows live tu communiques en toute sécurité ?
<Tux-Tn> t'as entendu parler de la faille dans hotmail ?
<Tux-Tn> les différentes vulnerabilités de skype (produit microsoft)
<Tux-Tn> alors brahim13 ?
<brahim13_> la n'est pas la question
<brahim13_> tu sais c msn
<Tux-Tn> ba j'en ai un peu marre des gens qui disent
<Tux-Tn> tu sais c'est msn tout le monde l'utilise
<Tux-Tn> tu sais c'est skype ya pas d'alternative
<Tux-Tn> tu sais c'est facebook on y trouve tout le monde
<Tux-Tn> au lieu de te demander pourquoi ça marche pas avec ton gnome3 poses toi les vrais questions
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi utiliser msn ?
<brahim13_> par la force des choses
<brahim13_> j'ai mes amis sur msn
<Tux-Tn> si t'avais tes amis en enfer tu les suivra ?
<brahim13_> tu va dans la mauvaise direction la
<brahim13_> tu utilise une messagerie non ?
<brahim13_> avec qui va tu parler
<brahim13_> si personne ne l'utilise
<brahim13_> dans l'esprit je suis d'accord avec toi
<Tux-Tn> ba j'avais mes amis sur msn ça m'empeche pas de ne plus l'utiliser
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs j'essaye de convaincre le plus de monde d'arrêter d'utiliser cette merde
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleur c'est ce que je fais là
<Tux-Tn> on peut pas espérer un changement si on y participe pas
<brahim13_> mon logiciel de ref c'est skype de toute facon
<brahim13_> mais j'ai deja teste ekiga
<Tux-Tn> skype :O
<Tux-Tn> c'est encore pire
<Tux-Tn> mechant brahim13_ :(
<brahim13_> lol
<brahim13_> avec word c le  bonheur :p
<brahim13_> je plaisante :p
<Lei00_> brahim13_: tu as essaye http://doc.xubuntu-fr.org/pidgin#msn-pecan_greffon_alternatif_pour_msn
<Lei00_> brahim13_: ?
<Tux-Tn> ça marche plus Lei00_
<Lei00_> Ah ok
<Tux-Tn> les cons de msn ont décidé d'interdire le protocole xmpp
<Lei00_> :/
<Tux-Tn> donc seulement les gens qui ont windows live messanger peuvent se connecter
<brahim13_> c pas grave j'y suis arrivé autreement
<brahim13_> empathy ne se reduit plus dans la barre des taches ?
<Tux-Tn> en fait non elle est directement dans la barre d'état
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-21
<Adel> salam les amis
<Adel> quelqu'un d'entre vous aurait travailler sur la norme usb ?
<Adel> peu importe la version du 1.1 jusqu'au 3.0
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-23
<TheSe7enth> hey everyone
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour à tous :)
 * Tux-Tn mange ButterflyOfFire 
<ButterflyOfFire> :) Tux-Tn
<ButterflyOfFire> ça miam alors :)
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, tu te plais àl'interieur de mon ventre ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Quoique un papillon c'est un peu "dégueu" à mâcher ^^
<Tux-Tn> pas autant qu'un truc de restaurent
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui tu n'as pas tout à fait tort Tux-Tn ... il arrive aussi que des mouches plongent dans l'huile des frittes !
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-24
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> bonsoir, ButterflyOfFire !
<ButterflyOfFire> Salut DelphiWorld
<cORTEx> Salam :)
#ubuntu-dz 2018-06-21
<terfass> I see... fkn no one here either.
